# Turkeys in East Canyon WMA



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I know it's a little soon to be thinking turkey, but I am, and I was just wondering if the east canyon WMA holds any turkeys and if it's worth putting in for. I live in layton and am looking for a fairly close area to me to try and put in for. Hunted a few years ago with my son in the Middle Fork WMA and wasn't real impressed so was just curious about east canyon WMA. PM if you would like with your experiences. Thanks for any info. Utbowhntr


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It does, but they like to go across the street to the feeder once the season starts. (The owner of said feeder doesn't like people shooting at turkeys.)


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Tree is exactly right! They used to hang out all over that WMA, but now they have a feeder and they just stay in the guys front yard and tease all the hunters as they drive by. I think you may be able to find one or two up in the WMA, but it's slim pickins for the most part. I was up there last year several times looking for sheds and we did hear a few gobbles but not much.


----------

